# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  صور وعجائب الجماهير الأفريقية

## The Gentle Man

صور وعجائب الجماهير الأفريقية  
جنوب أفريقيا تحتضن بطولة القارات وهي التي تعتبر البطولة التمهيدية للبطولة الكبرى كأس العالم ، وعلى خلاف الأخبار التي تناثرت طوال السنتين الماضية حول فشل جنوب أفريقيا في تنظيم هذه البطولة أتى الرد من الجماهير الجنوب افريقية هذا اليوم وعبروا عن حبهم وعشقهم لكرة القدم بل وترحيبهم الكبير في ضيوفهم الزائرين ، إليكم صور ومقتطفات من المدرجات الجنوب افريقية :

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا حبيب الله يكون بعون الاعبين من هالمناظر العجبه 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

ايه الجمال ده ياكدا الجمهور يابلاش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو جنتل على الصور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شو هذا الهبل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center] :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## keana

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شو هذا 
جن والا انسان

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هذول بشر
بس الشباب كانو قاعدين 10 اشهر اثناء فتره الحمل 
مش مثلنا 9 
طبعا اكيد كلكو بتعرفو عشان التحميص  :Db465236ff:

----------

